# Car Boot Sale May 24th



## Maria Fenton (Mar 25, 2011)

For those who don't know and enjoy going to car boot sales, there's going to be one in Carcavelos on 24th of May, from 10.00 am to 02.00 pm.
It usually happens again in September.
It is a charitable event organised by a well known British Organization (I don't know if I am allowed to tell who?).


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for reminding me Maria. I normally post when it is happening as I know there are two a year and run by the WRVS and normally promoted by The British Community Council.


----------



## Maria Fenton (Mar 25, 2011)

You are wellcome! I wasn't sure that I was allowed to let people know here, as I am not a paying member.


----------



## Maria Fenton (Mar 25, 2011)

P.S. I am going there to sell, and was given place number 100!
I was told that there are usually about 140 sellers!
So, it should be na interesting car boot sale!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

It's HUGE. Also a very popular outing. I have already mentioned it in What's on in May in Portugal


----------



## Maria Fenton (Mar 25, 2011)

It was a great car boot sale!

The next one will be on 27th September!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Great I am so pleased it worked for you. might see you at that one 

If I do I will be wearing my boxer rescue hat :lol:


----------

